# Hi From Washington State



## chopeye (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm new around here. We don't have a horse yet, but my wife and I are learning about them. We're mountain hikers, and our legs are starting to give out on us. My wife has been wanting a horse all of her life, and we're taking it slow. We want to learn all we can before jumping in. 

We will probably take a pack trip this summer into the Cascades. We have made friends with a lot of good wranglers, and they seem to be a happy bunch. 

Best wishes, 

Kevin Miller


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! I bet you and your wife would have a blast with horses! You can let them do the hiking for you . Don't get me wrong, it's still work, but maybe not so hard..
I hope it all works out


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!  Whereabouts are you in Washington, I live in the evergreen state as well!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. You and your wife will definitely love to have horses.


----------

